# If you speak Spanish...



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you speak Spanish this programme might be worth watching. Tonight at 9:30 Salvados will be showing a programme called Parados en España
Salvados | laSexta
Next week's programme will also be interesting. It's about a bank in Spain that's grown more than 100% in the last 2 years...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you missed it you can watch it online here:

Salvados. Parados en espera - laSextaOn | laSexta

There is a version with Spanish subtitles, which makes it easier to follow.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Although I believe there's a match tonight, if you're not a footie fan this programme looks interesting
Reiniciando España = Restarting Spain
Looking at different ways of tackling the recession.
Salvados | laSexta

With reference to my previous post, the bank appears in the programme, but it's not just about that bank. It's about different ways to do business, different banking ideas etc


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks good - the match is at 6 so won't clash (unless you are Irish or Croatian). But I will either be celebrating or drowning my sorrows after Spain v Italy so will probably watch _Salvados_ online tomorrow.


----------

